# 12 Year Old Lora Ruch takes buck with a bow



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2010/09/12-year-old_lora_ruch_of_raven_1.html


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats to her.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

"As a matter of fact, I do hunt like a girl"....... love her hat!

Way to go sweetie!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Great! Congrats to the young lady! Thats a heck of a buck for anyone to shoot.

Hats off to the youth hunt!!!!!!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow!!! I was shaking at the sight of a 6 point last year in my first year of hunting. If I saw him, I'd probably have a heartattack.:lol:


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats to ya. 


Have any of you read the comments...wowsers.


----------

